# Purple Peugeot



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2019)

Well, I picked this up after riding it around at the Last Cycle Swap of 2018
I dig it.
A different type of Fun for me.
I would like to know the year of it.
Decals and color put this between 1958 and 1961 I was told.
Please teach me; I'm new.






















French Classic; what can I say.
Nervex Lugs!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2019)

Pretty sweet Mark, dig the violet color.


----------



## petritl (Jan 5, 2019)

Neat bike!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2019)

All you need now is a matching purple spandex! Haha, i kid! That poor bike will get 100 miles a day every day on her! Sweet score Mark!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 5, 2019)

Id like to see that!


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 5, 2019)

Bebautiful bike. Matches the color of my 67 Microbus. Very cool!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2019)

The derailleurs would date it to 1961-1963 or 64. Sweet ride Mark.


----------



## juvela (Jan 5, 2019)

-----

Your dating is spot on @triipple3.  

The final year for the "leaf veins" marking in the seat stay caps was 1962.

The forum had an earlier thread on a purple Terrot very similar to your new arrival -

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1969-french-terrot.76018/

Terrot was primarily a manufacturer of motorcycles.  If you search the name on ebay nearly all of the hits will be for vintage motorcycle posters.

Peugeot purchased the marque in 1958 and kept it going for a time by placing the Terrot name on Peugeot built machines.

If you are interested in Terrot history there is a Terrot owners' club here with a  great deal of information -

http://terrot.club.pyreneen.free.fr/cycles/cycles.htm

http://terrot.club.pyreneen.free.fr/basse_resol/catalogues/catalogues.htm

https://www.terrot.eu/documentation/catalogue/cycles

Numerous individual Terrot machines are discussed at the Tonton forum, such as this example from 1930 -

https://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=778&start=0&hilit=terrot+homme+700

This forum had an earlier thread on a 1930's era Terrot cycle here -

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/terrot-of-the-30s.128562/

---

Should you have any specific questions regarding the new arrival the forum will likely be able to assist...

-----


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> The derailleurs would date it to 1961-1963 or 64. Sweet ride Mark.



Thanks!
Derailleurs is foreign;
I'm in over my head as usual for me.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Your dating is spot on @triipple3.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!
I like to start threads on the bikes I get to enjoy while I have them.
It is a good place to ask those specific questions as I wonder....
Contemplating accessories is where I always start.



It's not on there yet; but I'm getting ideas.


----------



## petritl (Jan 5, 2019)

Stem mounted bell


----------

